# Hamster!



## agatchet (Nov 2, 2009)

I have one hamster!


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats, Whats the name?
Also, We all need pics of it soon ;D

Chev,


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

Is it a he or a she and what's his/her name and do you have any pictures.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

agatchet said:


> I have one hamster!


So have i!.. shes white her names Tippy...


----------

